# What were the dates chosen for the PFF Shark Tourn.



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I have tried to read all over this thing and came up with two seperate dates for the campout / shark tourn. What is the offical word?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Clay! Whats goin on with our spring tourney Is we Is or Is we anit??


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I was looking too. Seems like the 2008 and 2009 post have gotten mixed up.

I had may 22-23 in calendar. so "OFFICIALLAIRS" when will it be?? I'm on look for those LONG tent sand connectors. NOT flying tent this year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

May 8-10 was the winner of the recent poll set up. But May 10th is Mother's Day. We can still have it that weekend, but last years tourney was on Mother's day and there was not as much participation because of that. Clay has been on hiadeous it seems. He was supposed to start a new thread about the tournament last week.:banghead:banghead Hopefully we can get this nailed down soon.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry Guys....My dad has been in town from Michigan for a lil over a week staying with me, and I havent seen him in 3 years, so I have not been on hte forum.

But here i am!

OK..Like John said, Mothers day did win out, but I wonder if people realized it was mothers day weekend when they voted?

Let me find the voting post Jon did, and I am wondering if we should run one more quick poll (like maybe four adys..and keep bumping it to the top for people to see)with a note reminding everybody of mothers day. and see were we land and make this thing official.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here ya go Clay: http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic287675-2-1.aspx


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Seemed to be a lot of "Mothers" out there last year as I rememberoke It's mostly done by noon anyhow plenty of time to do something nice for dear old mom. And people please for the record it's Ft. McRae not McRee They even have it wrong on the Garmin Gps. Don't know why that bothers me....................But it does. Hope tohave the new boat ( for me )ready for action by then. It's lookin good Mike hope you guys come out and "getsome"


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *J.Sharit (3/23/2009)* And people please for the record it's Ft. McRae not McRee They even have it wrong on the Garmin Gps. Don't know why that bothers me....................But it does.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_McRee

http://www.exploresouthernhistory.com/fortmcree.html

http://www.nps.gov/archive/guis/extended/FLA/History/Forts.htm

Most history topics list it as McRee. I think people started spelling it McRae to make it look more like it sounds. oke oke National park service lists it as McRee.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://fcit.usf.edu/FLORIDA/docs/c/civatpen.htm*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.pddoc.com/cw-chronicles/?p=3345*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.sonofthesouth.net/leefoundation/civil-war/1861/February/fort-pickens-jefferson-florida.htm*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.cem.va.gov/CEM/cems/nchp/barrancas.asp*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/sh-usn/usnsh-w/wyandott.htm*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*Depends on which authority you look at huh?<o></o>*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *J.Sharit (3/23/2009)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://fcit.usf.edu/FLORIDA/docs/c/civatpen.htm*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.pddoc.com/cw-chronicles/?p=3345*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.sonofthesouth.net/leefoundation/civil-war/1861/February/fort-pickens-jefferson-florida.htm*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.cem.va.gov/CEM/cems/nchp/barrancas.asp*<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/sh-usn/usnsh-w/wyandott.htm*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*Depends on which authority you look at huh?<o></o>*


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I know man, I was just pokin at ya.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*William McRee, USMA 1805*<P align=center>*Well of course your right Tellumbut I can't admit that now in front of god and the rest of the forum can I?:doh*<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys are silly.

Anyways...for everyone reading this and wondering, here is the OFFICIAL AND FINAL POLL ON THIS MATTER!

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic301728-2-1.aspx?Update=1


----------

